
Develop Games for Apple TV - AndrewMobileApp
https://www.invasivecode.com/weblog/gameplaykit-state-machine/
======
ratfacemcgee
the title is completely misleading. it isn't about apple tv game dev at all,
its about using gameplaykit's state machine for apps (not games).

